# Help string algae!!!



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i have weird algaes in my tank and i dont know what to do!
i have crystal black shrimp in the tank aswell

Hey Ive been into plants for a while, i am burrently growing Taiwan ferns and about 10 different types of mosses.
I am trying to figure out the perfect balence for my tank (75gallon)

i have some weird algaes that have just started growing and i dont know why

I have algae thats as thin as hair growing off some plants :/ 

I have c02 and water softener in the tank i recently took out the water softener to see if it will make a difference.

Some of my mosses are getting covered by like a brownish dirt, it looks like their dying but if i clean them they look fine, my driftwoods is getting greyish stains

i also have one type of moss that is being coverd completly in a dark bluish green moss.

Any help/knowledge on this would be greatly appreciated 
Btw i have shrimp so no heavy metals
Cheers


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like you have 4 different types of algae.
Have you check the parameters of your tank?
Have the water tested to see what is going on.
What is your lighting like?
What type of light and how many wattes are you running?
How long per day do you run your light?
How deep is your tank?
Are you dosing any fertilizers?
How long have you set up this tank?
These kind of information will help us determine what is going on.
- Brown algae is usually the result of new tanks.
- blue-green algae is due to diry water.
- hair-algae is due to inbalance in CO2/light/fertilizer
- greyish stain is not even an algae but rather a bacteria/mold - probably due to no water movement.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have all the information on the parameters ill work on that this weekend, i have some test kits I don't really know how they work, i got a tds meter to but still new to home tests.
when i brought my water to big als they said it was great but that was about 2 weeks ago; ill test it again

I have one nutrient I put in about 5mls every few days, but I havent recently because of the algae.

I have Dual high output t5s one white bulb one rosette
fluval shrimp gravel
Water softener (taken out of tank last night)
300 Gallon filter good water flow at the top, big sponge filters, (maybe not enough gets throu)
i probably run it about 11-12 hrs a day im not sure the exact times but ill let you know i wanna get this fixed up.
i have the tank in a room with no sunlight it goes on about lunch off about midnight.

the tanks been running about a year but recently did a huge change

the substrate took out alot of water and did a huge change
(i was away for a few months my family changed my tank.. ALOT)

yea its weird ive never had a tank get dirty like this, some of the substrate is starting to look dirty.

How do i test my co2 levels? i have no idea i just pump it in

also i have 2 co2 defusers one goes throu bubbles in the water, on goes directly into the water, what do you thinks better?

Also how do i dose my nutes properly? and its a 75 gallon ill take some pics tonight

Thanks for helping out

my equipment in the tank is also getting dirty, my water softener was growing disgusting greenish blue algae, some browns


----------

